# 6D GPS Accuracy



## Rob-downunder (Oct 13, 2015)

I was looking at the mapping function in Lightroom and noticed that some of the locations seemed a bit wrong. These were pics from a recent trip to Europe and some of the pics such as those taken at the top of St Pauls cathedral were off on the map by a block or 2. Those taken in the same location at ground level were accurate.
This was not due to interference from large buildings close by as the top of St Pauls has full 360 degree views, and if other buildings were going to cause inaccuracy then I would expect ground level shots to be impacted worse.
My only explanation is that the elevation by being at the top of the building (on the roof) has caused the GPS to select my position as if I was at ground level, and the angle from the satellite signal versus the horizon has shifted the recorded location.
Its not a big issue - more of a curiosity if anyone else has noticed the same thing and if my assumptions of the cause is correct. I also checked some pictures taken from the Eiffel tower and those are all within an expected tolerance of GPS accuracy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2015)

The 6D GPS is not really a super accurate GPS as they go. It does seem that it should be accurate to 50 ft though. I've seen posts with issues related to the clock accuracy. Time is everything for a GPS.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 13, 2015)

Theoretically every GPS receiver should be able to give you your elevation, but this feature is often switched off or offered on higher end models.


----------

